

Microsoft accused of adding Windows 10’s spy features to Windows 7 and 8 - ZenoArrow
http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2015/09/microsoft-accused-of-adding-spy-features-to-windows-7-8/

======
ant6n
All this news just makes me want Wine to be better.

